# why are indians allowed to be racist ?



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.

iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.

she hasnt told her dad about me as apparently he would kick her out for "seeing a white boy" turns out her brother is mates with my brother and got told about us and came to my place of work to "warn me away". he swiftly got told to fk off by me and then my assistant manager came over to assist me in telling him to fk off.

was talking to my mum about it and she was absolutely shocked at the general attitude her family have towards a guy they have never even met, i have a decent job drive a decent car and have my **** together. if it was reversed and a white dad wouldnt let his daughter date a black man it would be a major deal but because im white it just seems ok ?.

everyone iv spoken to has just said "thats just the way it is" just seems wrong to me


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it's a traditional culture thing mate, to do with their pride and what not, like a eager thing, obviously still stuck in the old ages


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.
> 
> iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.
> 
> ...


because shell probably get killed for seeing you, or you may get killed for seeing here, and I don't mean a slap. I mean killed, some people take that stuff very serious, so unless you want to marry the girl. don't get involved in the family honour sh1t cause it will get you fcuked


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gycraig said:


> I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.
> 
> iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.
> 
> ...


Its right mate we have to put up with its just the way it is. If it was the other way round and your family were warnin her off cuz of her colour then the police would soon be involved.

Tell em in india u may of listend but here we r free to do as we please when it comes to relationships.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

zack amin said:


> because shell probably get killed for seeing you, or you may get killed for seeing here, and I don't mean a slap. I mean killed, some people take that stuff very serious, so unless you want to marry the girl. don't get involved in the family honour sh1t cause it will get you fcuked


but why is this ok in the uk ?? if they only want there daughter to only date indians stay in india ?


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep. You've got a good point.

People think because typically "it's a white man's world" etc etc, that it's OK to give us sh*t and call us whatever they feel like and it's OK.

It's water off a duck's back to me though, I wouldn't let it bother you, as long as you both are happy - that's what matters.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah mate its more of a culture thing, but its still racist. A friend of ours was seeing a Muslim girl he is black and non religious. To say the sh1t hit the fan would be an understatement. Most fundamentally religious backgrounds you will find are very racist. Its clan mentality in its purest form.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> but why is this ok in the uk ?? if you want to only date indians stay in india ?


fcuk you asking me for am not indian ask her. its her family and her coulture. not all of them are like that, but most Indians are well to do people want doctors and stuff for the daughters etc, she may even be engaged or expected to marry someone else,

so why make life hard for yourself or her, it aint you that might get beaten , well it maybe you, personally wouldn't bother, loads of chicks out there, why make the headacke.

loads of other indian birds who love white guys


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cos white people have bigger willys than Indians they don't like it.

That's why white people aren't a fan of them black folk


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

what a load a bs... her father must be a d!ck....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

zack amin said:


> fcuk you asking me for am not indian ask her. its her family and her coulture. not all of them are like that, but most Indians are well to do people want doctors and stuff for the daughters etc, she may even be engaged or expected to marry someone else,
> 
> so why make life hard for yourself or her, it aint you that might get beaten , well it maybe you, personally wouldn't bother, loads of chicks out there, why make the headacke.
> 
> loads of other indian birds who love white guys


i reallised how it came out and changed it before u quoted me  sorry dude


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zack amin said:


> because shell probably get killed for seeing you, or you may get killed for seeing here, and I don't mean a slap. I mean killed, some people take that stuff very serious, so unless you want to marry the girl. don't get involved in the family honour sh1t cause it will get you fcuked


What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

essexboy said:


> What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


To be honest it doesn't matter it's down to the family and how strong their belief is. You can have Muslims that are extremely un religious but Muslims I.e they gamble, drink etc etc


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

essexboy said:


> What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


was that sarcasm with a hint of racism I detected?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe its not the colour of your skin? maybe they just think your a massive tw4t.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Knew zack wud be in 1st speakin up for his up community and their fukry


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i deal with a lot of indians in my job, sometimes when im in there houses the woman get told by the bloke not to look at me im a white scum etc, and other times the woman is very much an equal to her husband and sometimes overall what he says, i think from my experience it all depends what part of india they are from


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> i reallised how it came out and changed it before u quoted me  sorry dude


its cool mate. your a good lad I known you on here for ages

but some cultoures take that crap seriously so for your own sake id advice you to just move on, the headacke it MAY bring will be unreal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I always loved linkin them posh white girls whose parents wouldn't tolerate their precious daughter being with a coloured..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zack amin said:


> was that sarcasm with a hint of racism I detected?


No Honestly not!! Ive not encountered it! If I recall correctly it was based in a "caste" (sp?) system, which Islam doesnt have right?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Knew zack wud be in 1st speakin up for his up community and their fukry


im not indian , ******


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

zack amin said:


> was that sarcasm with a hint of racism I detected?


i think your being a bit sensitive mate i cant detect any racism.. understandable if youve suffered abuse in past and now your all defensive against it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

essexboy said:


> No Honestly not!! Ive not encountered it! If I recall correctly it was based in a "caste" (sp?) system, which Islam doesnt have right?


its not religion based, its coulture based, some people cant mix between the two which is unfortunate. ive seen it in muslim/indian/hindu/Sikh, the worst ive seen it is in irish traveller communities


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cultural reasons. still racist as fück imo


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Who said they are allowed to be racist mate? Racism is a crime and if you've been verbally abused due to your race, that's illegal and you can report it if you really wanted to.

I'm guessing you wouldn't want to though as that won't exactly help resolve the situation. It's got to be her problem really, she can choose to continue being bullied by her closed minded racist Dad or she can choose to lead her own life based on her own views and feelings.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

When I went to India they all thought I was a giant

I'm 5 foot 2

Greatest moment of my life


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

shane89 said:


> i think your being a bit sensitive mate i cant detect any racism.. understandable if youve suffered abuse in past and now your all defensive against it


dw mate, me and essexboy go way back


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

shane89 said:


> i deal with a lot of indians in my job, sometimes when im in there houses the woman get told by the bloke not to look at me im a white scum etc, and other times the woman is very much an equal to her husband and sometimes overall what he says, i think from my experience it all depends what part of india they are from


My Dentist used to be like that.Quite a nice looking Indian girl.However, when she was talking after shed finished drilling your teeth, she wouldnt look me in the eye.Ever.I thought it was a bit much seeing Id just helped pay for her new Merc in the carpark.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

There women must be sh*t cooks cause i aint seen one serve me up a biriani yet


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zack amin said:


> its not religion based, its coulture based, some people cant mix between the two which is unfortunate. ive seen it in muslim/indian/hindu/Sikh, the worst ive seen it is in irish traveller communities


Ok so a Universal thing.Cant really see that it would be an issue with travelling communities.I mean who would want to marry a..................


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I always loved linkin them posh white girls whose parents wouldn't tolerate their precious daughter being with a coloured..


Yea but them rebel snowflakes didnt give a fuk cos they loved the D too much

Jus make sure you pass thru her yard when her pops aint there... more time the mum dont mind us ******* its always the dad who's go an issue


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Ok so a Universal thing.Cant really see that it would be an issue with travelling communities.I mean who would want to marry a..................


exactly lol. theres a lot of traveller communities down this way, BEAUTIFUL GIRLS isn't the word, but they have REALLY strong family values and ties. which I do respect but are crazy to


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> im not indian , ******


Your skin tone and beard you've jad since you were 5 says different


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Its really not a racial thing,its a cultural thing.

Im betting if you were to convert in islam and adopt the lifestyle in every way they wouldnt have a problem with it.

Most 'white' people enjoy drinking,gambling etc thats the total opposite of what they want for there daughters,daughters get special treatment in that culture.I have alot of asian friends and the rules are totally different for the males.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yea but them rebel snowflakes didnt give a fuk cos they loved the D too much
> 
> Jus make sure you pass thru her yard when her pops aint there... more time the mum dont mind us ******* its always the dad who's go an issue


When i passed thru yard i always made myself feel at home, wipin my ting off on his dressin gown like i run the compound :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah god this thread won't end well. They never do.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> When i passed thru yard i always made myself feel at home, wipin my ting off on his dressin gown like i run the compound :lol:


fair play on getting with someone whos dad owns a compound he might be able to get you a job maybe on security or cctv


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Your skin tone and beard you've jad since you were 5 says different


im lighter then most white guys you cnut :lol: and I have green eyes, infiltrator


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

essexboy said:


> What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2510542/Britains-white-honour-killing-Teenager-brutally-murdered-Muslim-lover-exposing-relationship-family.html


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zack amin said:


> exactly lol. theres a lot of traveller communities down this way, BEAUTIFUL GIRLS isn't the word, but they have REALLY strong family values and ties. which I do respect but are crazy to


Sure, we have some nearby too.( In posh Essex, would you believe) Might be nice to borrow one, but the thought of 20 raving blokes with accents you cant understand banging on your door at midnight, might upset the neighbours.Plus I could never live in a confined space.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if you were white


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

This is gon' turn into one of them no holds barred threads that should've been closed after the first 2 posts tbh...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Sure, we have some nearby too.( In posh Essex, would you believe) Might be nice to borrow one, but the thought of 20 raving blokes with accents you cant understand banging on your door at midnight, might upset the neighbours.Plus I could never live in a confined space.


Ill tell you the problem with most nowadays, is there is a difference between RELIGEON and COULTURE somewhere down the line, COULTURE became RELIGEON and that's why theres so much of this honour killings, disrespectful behaviour family honour etc etc


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ItsFuzz said:


> This is gon' turn into one of them no holds barred threads that should've been closed after the first 2 posts tbh...


havent heard any racism and no arguements so far :S


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> Ill tell you the problem with most nowadays, is there is a difference between RELIGEON and COULTURE somewhere down the line, COULTURE became RELIGEON and that's why theres so much of this honour killings, disrespectful behaviour family honour etc etc


****ing hell mate it's CULTURE!!!! :tongue:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ItsFuzz said:


> This is gon' turn into one of them no holds barred threads that should've been closed after the first 2 posts tbh...


nah it wont, were all friends around here, and this isn't and wont be the first thread, this doesn't even have a hint of being derailed, just a discussion


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

few of me closet mates in leeds are an indian couple, one has a cousin married to a white lad, gets on great witht he family, but the other, dating anyone not indian, and not even from the same province or area, would be trouble...just got to respect their views, even if they are old fashioned...how many of us on this site, have grandparents who where funny with anyone other than white.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> havent heard any racism and no arguements so far :S


No its terrible.Who shall we start on?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jake87 said:


> fair play on getting with someone whos dad owns a compound he might be able to get you a job maybe on security or cctv


Working aint my forte


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> ****ing hell mate it's CULTURE!!!!


lol spelling isn't my strong point , my writing skills aren't strong since I was a kid


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if ur serious about her. try and get a sit down with the parents. convert, have a good job, nice car then ask for her hand in marriage

this is just to get to second base :laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

essexboy said:


> No its terrible.Who shall we start on?


Indians arabs and gingers leave the ******* alone please


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Ill tell you the problem with most nowadays, is there is a difference between RELIGEON and COULTURE somewhere down the line, COULTURE became RELIGEON and that's why theres so much of this honour killings, disrespectful behaviour family honour etc etc


imo they have left there culture and joined our culture :S, if i didnt want my daughter dating a black man i wouldnt move to bloody jamaica. just common sense surely


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't you just pretend you're Indian around her parents? Less of a headache that way.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the OP is starting to try and build his own white supremacy 'gang'...keep an eye on this one mods.

Thank me later.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Indians arabs and gingers leave the ******* alone please


Problem is theres likely to be a backlash.How about Eskimos? Whale eating ****** eyed c.unts they are.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Your skin tone and beard you've jad since you were 5 says different


Fukcing howling here! :lol:

Can I have that as my sig please?!! :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> imo they have left there culture and joined our culture :S, if i didnt want my daughter dating a black man i wouldnt move to bloody jamaica. just common sense surely


makes sence to you. but to her old indian parents it wont mate, in there eyes they want what THEY think is best, regardless

I really wish you all the best mate, but in all honesty, don't get into it for just a few dates, unless you reckon she maybe the one, the trouble that may come with it, wont be worth it lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Can't you just pretend your Indian around her parents? Less of a headache that way.


Not sure i could put up with having to put a red dot on my head every time the inlaws are around


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukcing howling here! :lol:
> 
> Can I have that as my sig please?!! :lol:


no, and I had it since I was 12

:crying:


----------



## ItsFuzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not sue i could put up with having to put a red dot on my head every time the inlaws are around


Every time I see someone with 1 I think they're tryna record me or summin at first


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukcing howling here! :lol:
> 
> Can I have that as my sig please?!! :lol:


Feel free to have it mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not to mention the **** she might be dealing with cuz of it. some of these lot would kill their own to save face in their communities


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> no, and I had it since I was 12
> 
> :crying:


Ah come on mate!... I wish I could grow one just like it!



Breda said:


> Feel free to have it mate


Zack says no mate :no:

Don't want to offend the guy!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah this is normal with Indian family's, even if they aren't religious, can't date the whites. Never see mixed Indian babies now I think of it, it's a shame I quite like Asians

My m8 must be 3rd or 4th generation in this country and the family isn't traditional at all or religious but he sed his cousin has moved away cos he is seeing a white girl and that his mum won't talk to him anymore :blink:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> not to mention the **** she might be dealing with cuz of it. some of these lot would kill their own to save face in their communities


her brothers told her he wont tell the dad, its her choice what she does iv stated if she doesnt want the hassle ill just walk away


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

On topic though, it's sad that people still act this way in this day and age

Mind boggles


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Buy the family a curry and your sorted! Whatever you do DONT FORGET THE POPPADOMS!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Can't you just pretend your Indian around her parents? Less of a headache that way.


Wot like this?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ah come on mate!... I wish I could grow one just like it!
> 
> Zack says no mate :no:
> 
> Don't want to offend the guy!


I can't say no to you , your my dog , feel free


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Casper13 said:


> Buy the family a curry and your sorted! Whatever you do DONT FORGET THE POPPADOMS!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Does this make Irish travellers racist then too? Ironic how they complain about racism being called pikeys when they being racist at the same time :lol: not to mention patriarchal


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you sure they're Indians? They are a peace lovin' people man.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I can't say no to you , your my dog , feel free


Thank you mate, means a lot


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Chris F said:


> A friend of ours was seeing a Muslim girl he is black and non religious. To say the sh1t hit the fan would be an understatement. Most fundamentally religious backgrounds you will find are very racist.


Slightly diffirent in this case from what I understand of the Quran. Muslim men are allowed to marry women that are non muslim. Women on the other hand have to marry a Muslim man, no exceptions.

it's because women especially in the Middle East 1400 years ago used to culturally follow their husbands' traditions/religions... You would think by now they would have slightly updated them rules.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

just gonna leave this here


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

After reading all that lot mate i reckon you got more chance of plattin snot


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Its a generational thing, whether they like it or not their childern are westernised, and their childrens childern will be even more westernised until their culture is completely dissolved. Racism and prejudice will dissolve with that. Each generation will cling onto that culture just a little bit less some will rebel completely. If you think about it like that should the parents be hated or should they be pitied


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah its generally the way unfotunately, luckly my wifes parents, brothers, freinds etc etc have never said anything, now we are married all done and dusted- its not really racist as such, its maintaining cultures, most indians will deffo not marry any one from Pakistan- if they do , their parents disown them its that serious, and ive seen it happen.

I think its fine to have a cultural/colour prefernce for long terms relationships, if that racist then so be it everyone gets a little too PC over such matters.

I wouldnt approve of my kids marrying into certain faiths.


----------



## Bigh0121 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mate I'm in the same boat , I'm a muslim and its a ****ing headache too see a Indian Sikh girl for myself .... And I'm brown .... So it's not racist ... It's a religion thing .... They just want to stick to their own ....


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like a head ache!

Should do what I did and go to a poor town in the Southern USA and simply buy your self a nice blonde wife.

Wait....what?!

Well I did buy my wives father a house so it bloody well feels like that's what I did


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

have sex with her then dump her. blame her brother if she asks why


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Its another case of total non integration, no intention of integration, and racism against the people of the country they live in - this happens a lot - love the rights the education , the benefits and safety we provide, but do not want to intergrade at all and lead separate lives.

To me they don't like their daughter to mix with white locals then they can all get second passports - they can go and mix with the people that would suit their daughter, and not be racists against country men that provided a country to live in and have lifted then from a poverty stricken country.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

It may sound racist to you but to the older generations of Indians it's more of a cultural thing.

See communties from the Indian sub-continent take huge pride in their respect especially the repution of their families. For an Indian girl to be with a white guy or any other for that matter would bring huge shame to her family as they would lose respect in their communtiy.

This is the reason why honour killings happen, loosing respect and bring shame to the family is a big NO NO.

It's a sad way to live, but unfortunatly that is the realty of their ways and I can't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

zack amin said:


> exactly lol. theres a lot of traveller communities down this way, BEAUTIFUL GIRLS isn't the word, but they have REALLY strong family values and ties. which I do respect but are crazy to


I know quite a few irish travellers, I used to do quite a lot of work for them when I was younger. ive never seen family honour like that before, any one of them would die to protect their name. they would never let a 'country man' marry one of their women, it just wouldn't happen, yet a travelling man can marry a non-travelling woman but again that very rarely happens. I think its a very similar situation to what the OP is saying and has a lot to do with ignorance rather than being actively racist


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Reminds me when my cousin came home with her new boyfriend, my gran said "I hope I don't have black grandchildren"

Although it was racist, no one really paid it any attention.

The year before she brought back a guy with a ponytail! **** nearly kicked off then


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't you show them the team darkness card, I heard it will get you immunity so you can do whatever the fcuk you wanna do...


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Just give the brother a few digs in his chops for being a cheeky cvnt,passing messages around like its school.I would just ask them straight if you really like the girl and she really likes you,its all a bit cloak and dagger.I would ask the pops outright what his problem is as long as they are not the kind of family that puts the daughter in a suitcase and throws her in the thames. In this day and age he isn't going to turn round with a straight face and say "Its because you are white"?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I wonder how many people complaining here about racism would be happy if their daughter married a Pakistani guy.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

laurie g said:


> Yeah its generally the way unfotunately, luckly my wifes parents, brothers, freinds etc etc have never said anything, now we are married all done and dusted- its not really racist as such, its maintaining cultures, most indians will deffo not marry any one from Pakistan- if they do , their parents disown them its that serious, and ive seen it happen.
> 
> I think its fine to have a cultural/colour prefernce for long terms relationships, if that racist then so be it everyone gets a little too PC over such matters.
> 
> I wouldnt approve of my kids marrying into certain faiths.


Yer I have no problem with someone having a PERSONAL preference. But disowning there kids for daring to date someone who isn't Indian ?.

It's not really PC expecting people who come to a white country to accept there daughters may date the rediculously good looking natives.

Obviously there raised differently but if my mum flat out told me I could not date and Indian woman she would flat out get told to deal with herself it's her problem not mine.

If I stated I didn't really want my daughter getting with a black person I would have abuse hurled at me/told I can't say that


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Chris F said:


> Just give the brother a few digs in his chops for being a cheeky cvnt,passing messages around like its school.I would just ask them straight if you really like the girl and she really likes you,its all a bit cloak and dagger.I would ask the pops outright what his problem is as long as they are not the kind of family that puts the daughter in a suitcase and throws her in the thames. In this day and age he isn't going to turn round with a straight face and say "Its because you are white"?


If it was to get serious I would do this but it's not worth the agro for her After a few dates. Tbh it's not seeming worth the hassle she's a lovely girl tbh but I don't want to get with her have her disowned then find out where not compatible or whatever .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I know quite a few irish travellers, I used to do quite a lot of work for them when I was younger. ive never seen family honour like that before, any one of them would die to protect their name. they would never let a 'country man' marry one of their women, it just wouldn't happen, yet a travelling man can marry a non-travelling woman but again that very rarely happens. I think its a very similar situation to what the OP is saying and has a lot to do with ignorance rather than being actively racist


Were you agreeing with me? Because your post is what I said lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I wonder how many people complaining here about racism would be happy if their daughter married a Pakistani guy.


You seen east is east?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Were you agreeing with me? Because your post is what I said lol


ha yeah I think I was. looking at my post again, your right, its exactly what you was saying... it was early when I wrote that, I thought I was having an input on the thread 

I do wanna be like you though zack :wub:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> its not religion based, its coulture based, some people cant mix between the two which is unfortunate. ive seen it in muslim/indian/hindu/Sikh, the worst ive seen it is in irish traveller communities


I was going to say about travellers, a friend of a friend got a traveller girl pregnant and he was forced to marry her or met the ugly end of the shotgun pointing at him!!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It may sound racist to you but to the older generations of Indians it's more of a cultural thing.


sound like total racism to me - but we have to learn of other cultures and their acceptance !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's the individual person that has a problem. You'll probably find it's only the father and the rest of the family are only doing as he says or wants. It's old thoughts in a new world mate. But as someone has already said, it could backlash and she could be killed or you...or you'll just have to change his opinion over time. It's only early days in the relationship, if you think it has future do all those things, if not, then walk away


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> ha yeah I think I was. looking at my post again, your right, its exactly what you was saying... it was early when I wrote that, I thought I was having an input on the thread
> 
> I do wanna be like you though zack :wub:


 :wub:

Your already better Paz


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

essexboy said:


> What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


You need to turn the tv on more happens mostly in muslim communities honour killing they call it!! happens all the time sick stuff really!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

zack amin said:


> because shell probably get killed for seeing you, or you may get killed for seeing here, and I don't mean a slap. I mean killed, some people take that stuff very serious, so unless you want to marry the girl. don't get involved in the family honour sh1t cause it will get you fcuked


It's such a shame to see beliefs like this in 21st century Britain. (not saying you have these beliefs)


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> I wonder how many people complaining here about racism would be happy if their daughter married a Pakistani guy.


I think it's racist and whether or not it's culture is irrelevant, still racist and they are living in a country where that culture is mostly inappropriate.

Don't have a daughter, but can't see why I would mind her bringing home a Pakistani if he weren't a cvnt


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> Its another case of total non integration, no intention of integration, and racism against the people of the country they live in - this happens a lot - love the rights the education , the benefits and safety we provide, but do not want to intergrade at all and lead separate lives.
> 
> To me they don't like their daughter to mix with white locals then they can all get second passports - they can go and mix with the people that would suit their daughter, and not be racists against country men that provided a country to live in and have lifted then from a poverty stricken country.


Could not have put it better myself your bang on.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> Cos white people have bigger willys than Indians they don't like it.
> 
> That's why white people aren't a fan of them black folk


My dads Persian and I have a super schlong.

As already said, parents will find any reason for there daughter to stay virgin for life, not just Indians. Its your choice to accept their dismay and crack on or sack her off and find an Indian girl who's not under the influence of her stiff parents


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well it is racist what the op is saying but this thing happens around the globe

Thank fuk I was taught never to judge anyone by culture or colour and im proud I taught my kids the same values

I just stay away from anyone with dumb beliefs as before ya no it your life is over so concentrate on the nice peeps from different backgrounds rather than the negative [email protected]


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

gycraig said:


> If it was to get serious I would do this but it's not worth the agro for her After a few dates. Tbh it's not seeming worth the hassle she's a lovely girl tbh but I don't want to get with her have her disowned then find out where not compatible or whatever .


I would. Would help desensitize the family. Disagree with people who say that's just the way it is and move on. Not in my country. Nobody should rest until everyone's daughter or son or whatever is fair game. Your doing a public service in helping them work through their prejudice. Have a pop at the mum as well if you can. You can also dump her after she's disowned at least she'll be open to white men then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

k3z said:


> My dads Persian and I have a super schlong.


I'm sure you do mate. Infact I'm sure you're so secure about the fact you have a 'super schlong' you NEVER feel the need to boast about it on an internet forum


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> I'm sure you do mate. Infact I'm sure you're so secure about the fact you have a 'super schlong' you NEVER feel the need to boast about it on an internet forum


Just thought Id drop that in the conversation to try and get a raise

Puns very much intended.

:tongue:

PS. its totally average - does the job though.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

k3z said:


> My dads Persian and I have a super schlong.
> 
> As already said, parents will find any reason for there daughter to stay virgin for life, not just Indians. Its your choice to accept their dismay and crack on or sack her off and find an Indian girl who's not under the influence of her stiff parents


What a coincidence mate

My mums got a nice Persian rug! (not a euphemism)


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

HDU said:


> I think it's a traditional culture thing mate, to do with their pride and what not,


Not having a go at you but this is a cop out.

Traditional culture or not I don't give a **** its pure racism and it should be removed. If we started banging on about how its this countries tradition has always been to have a majority white population and only date white girls/guys we'd be called racist scum. This is no different and its a prehistoric attitude to have.

Its not ok to emigrate one's family to another country and carry on their traditions and beliefs if it conflicts with the country's culture you are moving to. This conflicts and I blame the generations of Indians who have carried on these beliefs knowing full well the UK is one of the most culturally accepting places in the world now.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

James s said:


> I had this issue with a Turkish girl, the only thing that scared her something bad, was her mother could never find out or she would disown her.


My uncles Turkish, married my mum's sister. My cousin does as she pleases, they were strict when she was young. He's racist at times, seems to have a bee in his bonnet about Jewish people ruling the world. He also likes to think he runs the family, but my aunt wears the trousers


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Speaking from experience.. Its a cultural thing.. Especially if there parents are fresh.. From India. They lived their whole life around the same people and that they don't integrate with other cultures


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mate you dont know the meaning of racism til youve run some MT2....being called ''Paddy the Paki'' is just hurtful for everyone involved. :confused1:


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Majestic121 said:


> Speaking from experience.. Its a cultural thing.. Especially if there parents are fresh.. From India. They lived their whole life around the same people and that they don't integrate with other cultures


Speaking of mixed race marriage.. I know loooaadss on punjabis marrying white boys/girls.. Even the religious ones


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

well i was banging a asain girl once, she never would have introduced me to her parents.....but that was because she was forced into an arranged marraige from a young age with someone she hated so she sought the D elsewhere

sh*t lay though, would of thought the place the karma sutra was invented she would have been a decent bang but no


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

this thread made me laugh

Im from an Sikh Indian background myself mate, ive dated many Indian girls in my time and ive had to keep it under wraps lol

Its not just white folk

many brothers are over protective but its the parents attitude that is passed on to them, but bare in mind, they may warn you off as you can walk away, the girl on the other hand unless she is strong minded and independent tends to take brunt which can be anything from a beating to being forced into marriage in fear of bringing shame on the family name

Im Sikh and married a Hindu Girl, my house was like a war zone lol, now im happily married to the woman that I fell in love with, couldve easily gone the other way and I had a wife sent over from India lol


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

essexboy said:


> What religion would that apply too? Ive not heard about it in Muslim communities would it be specific to other religions?


I'm in west London near Southall, Hayes, Hounslow, predominantly Asian/Muslim areas and this happens a lot especially more with the Pakistani culture, Indians are more modern cultured/English integrated. I'm engaged to an Indian girl and her family even slate people like this. not a lot you can do but I could make a good guess that the family are devout Muslim or she has an arranged marriage to someone and may not even know about it.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

str4nger said:


> this thread made me laugh
> 
> Im from an Sikh Indian background myself mate, ive dated many Indian girls in my time and ive had to keep it under wraps lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your experience. This is exactly what I'm talking about.. It's not even about colour, first thing is what caste they are.. Even 2 different caste families don't get along, never mind different colours


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I think other ethnic groups get away with this type of stuff because there communities and there own people keep there mouths shut about it.Most times a white person is in the mews for being RACIST is because some dogooder WHITE lefty as grassed them up or posted a video on FB or youtube to satisfy there fake left wing anger.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Well India has a long history of violent clashes between religious and cultural communities and this still exists today, so it is unsurprising that they don't like their kids or grandkids mixing with people of other religions and races.

Anyways plenty of British people are going to be that racist, but as most people in the UK are white English, the situation arises less often as there is plenty to go around!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> well i was banging a asain girl once, she never would have introduced me to her parents.....but that was because she was forced into an arranged marraige from a young age with someone she hated so she sought the D elsewhere
> 
> sh*t lay though, would of thought the place the karma sutra was invented she would have been a decent bang but no


What did it smell like?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> because shell probably get killed for seeing you, or you may get killed for seeing here, and I don't mean a slap. I mean killed, some people take that stuff very serious, so unless you want to marry the girl. don't get involved in the family honour sh1t cause it will get you fcuked


Last time i popped out for an Indian i nearly died too,it was well off.....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

str4nger said:


> this thread made me laugh
> 
> Im from an Sikh Indian background myself mate, ive dated many Indian girls in my time and ive had to keep it under wraps lol
> 
> ...


Shes a Sikh how fked am I ?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Shes a Sikh how fked am I ?


Good Luck lol :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

They probably are not racist, they more than likely have a husband lined up for her and dont want you to f#ck that up.

Just stay away, otherwise the next time you see her might be a video of her dad beheading her on facebook


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I worked with an Indian girl and I remember a lad in work saying not to tag her in on night out photos as her family will kill her back in India. I think she was lined up to marry some guy but I think she was a lezzer mad for the white girl fanny. She had an obsession with one particular girl as well.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Shes a Sikh how fked am I ?


Coming from a Sikh too.. Hence my avatar...

Your ****ed


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.
> 
> iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.
> 
> ...


As you touched on at the end this is sort of thinking is reserved for "Indians". I'm not white, dated lots of girls that are and a couple of time have had a similar reaction from their family.

Should it be acceptable from anyone in 2013? No of course not, but it will change in one or two generations time.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I lived in a city with a very high immigrant population - the huge unabated immigration the uk has seen over the years has drastically changed our way of life, and population.

I often find that immigrants harbor far more racist tendencies/ cultures than many of the white locals. We have had to stop using various words , and one can be in trouble if one mentions race or color at an immigrant / non white Brit. Even debating changing Christmas as not to offend - well many of the immigrants cry racism at many opportunities , while actually being more racist than the locals themselves.

This is what gets my back up

and many laws to combat racism seem to be totally for non whites


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting subject though, they was talking about this subject on BBC Asian Network few days ago


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a point, here, that whilst not directly related to this, but does have clear statistical evidence that males originating / from a certain region of the Indian subcontinent, in the UK at least, show a disproportionate amount of occurrence with certain sex crimes involving young white girls. This was reported on a Channel 4 investigation, but the various parties that record / note such attributes would not admit or pass comment on - most likely due to the perceived backlash and un-politically correct - yet all the same truthful - reaction that would occur if it was made much more public.

There's two things to note - the stats show this is more than simply some odd anomaly - it clearly shows that there is a disproportionate statistical pattern - clearly attitudes to women, and their skin colour have bearing - the stats show this. Secondly, whilst the stats clearly show this, various arms of government (by extension) - police and national audit office - won't pass comment and further than that, have gone as far as deniability on this.

Clearly there are demographic groups that have to be treated with kid gloves, whilst others don't. To me, that in itself is wrong.

However, what I also find wrong, is the implied notion that as some groups can be racist in their own right, that, subtly, kinda means that others should be accepted too.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Majestic121 said:


> Coming from a Sikh too.. Hence my avatar...
> 
> Your ****ed


Don't Sikhs carry knives? Religious purposes?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

There are a few sikhs who race round wolves on motorbikes with no helmet on just a turban,i personally couldnt give a sh1t its just an observation,but are they exempt from wearing a helmet because of the turban,or are they just taking the p1ss? Genuine Question.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris F said:


> There are a few sikhs who race round wolves on motorbikes with no helmet on just a turban,i personally couldnt give a sh1t its just an observation,but are they exempt from wearing a helmet because of the turban,or are they just taking the p1ss? Genuine Question.


Sikhs wearing turbans are exempt:-

https://www.gov.uk/rules-motorcyclists-83-to-88


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahaaaaaaaaaa fair enough  . They must be crazy tho, I wouldn't want to rely on my turban for protection if I bang my snout off the pavement.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Don't Sikhs carry knives? Religious purposes?


yes they do

And Britain has changed its laws to accommodate that - and non Sikh h carrying a knife

Correct ???


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Just the way it is mate, I have a Indian mate who was dating a white girl & was told if it carried On he was cut out of the family etc he ended up marrying a Indian girl which was for the better but I have met his family & there not racist or anything In fact very welcoming & not racist in the slightest, it's just s culture difference .


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris F said:


> There are a few sikhs who race round wolves on motorbikes with no helmet on just a turban,i personally couldnt give a sh1t its just an observation,but are they exempt from wearing a helmet because of the turban,or are they just taking the p1ss? Genuine Question.


Didn't only fools and horses have an episode where delboy was selling turban motorbike helmets?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

]





These are the ones you really have to be careful of.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Don't Sikhs carry knives? Religious purposes?


Yes, we do carry swords but its a religious thing, you cant just say your a Sikh thus allowing you to carry a sword. Its called a Kirpan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirpan



Chris F said:


> There are a few sikhs who race round wolves on motorbikes with no helmet on just a turban,i personally couldnt give a sh1t its just an observation,but are they exempt from wearing a helmet because of the turban,or are they just taking the p1ss? Genuine Question.


Yup, we are allowed to wear helmets and drive motorbikes. And it looks cooool 





romper stomper said:


> yes they do
> 
> And Britain has changed its laws to accommodate that - and non Sikh h carrying a knife
> 
> Correct ???


Not sure what you mean by the non-Sikhs but Yes, we can partically carry a sword anywhere.. BUT its not an excuse to get it out and start attacking people, and yes, it has happen before.

Again, that link I posted about the Kirpan, If you scroll down to the UK section, only Kirpans was allowed to be carried during the Olympics



Chris F said:


> Ahaaaaaaaaaa fair enough  . They must be crazy tho, I wouldn't want to rely on my turban for protection if I bang my snout off the pavement.


Its not used for protection


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

you'll wish it was if you fell off your bike.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris F said:


> you'll wish it was if you fell off your bike.


Glad I dont ride bikes then 

Forget falling off the bikes.

In India, we don't even wear helmets in the army.

During WW1 and WW2, we was exempt from wearing helmets during combat, however, we had to sign a declaration saying that if there was a head injury, the army was not responsible for it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Majestic121 said:


> Glad I dont ride bikes then
> 
> Forget falling off the bikes.
> 
> ...


Is it true a Sikh pulls out his knife on some one he has to use it either to cut or kill can't just pull it out to scare


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Majestic121 said:


> Glad I dont ride bikes then
> 
> Forget falling off the bikes.
> 
> ...


Is it true a Sikh pulls out his knife on some one he has to use it either to cut or kill can't just pull it out to scare


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL. I needed a crash helmet when I went to a Sikh wedding. I had never seen so much free drink in my life. Sikhs sure know how to throw a party.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Is it true a Sikh pulls out his knife on some one he has to use it either to cut or kill can't just pull it out to scare


Well, I always thought it does, the Kirpan thirsts for blood as mentioned here: http://www.sikhnet.com/news/why-i-wear-kirpan-every-day

However, there are a lot of people that disagree.



Chris F said:


> LOL. I needed a crash helmet when I went to a Sikh wedding. I had never seen so much free drink in my life. Sikhs sure know how to throw a party.


I see that on a weekly basis  However, I dont drink and drinking is against Sikhi..

You mean 'Punjabis' know how to party, Baptised Sikhs don't do parties. Even though most of them go to them 



Try getting close to that


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I seeeeeeeee


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I got a mate who wears no turban, neither does his dad, but his brother does. Is that just down to the bro being religious?


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris F said:


> I got a mate who wears no turban, neither does his dad, but his brother does. Is that just down to the bro being religious?


More like dedication really, I know loads of Sikhs that don't wear turbans but they go to the Gurdwara and do there bit..

Its more of a personal preference theses days.

And vis versa, I know people with turbans and beards that do bad things


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Because only white people are racist fcuk didn't u realise this,

I can call a paki a paki I'm a racist Cnut!

Paki calls another paki a paki that's fine and dandy

Paki calls me a white whatever that's fine and dandy

Good system we have in this country hey


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Because only white people are racist fcuk didn't u realise this,
> 
> I can call a paki a paki I'm a racist Cnut!
> 
> ...


Who do you hand around with that people refer to each other by race!? If you're hearing this you're obviously hang around or around the wrong lot. To use those names is just unnecessary. Sad face? You're unhappy you're unable to use the word paki freely? Isn't there more important things in your life to worry about. Really,


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Because only white people are racist fcuk didn't u realise this,
> 
> I can call a paki a paki I'm a racist Cnut!
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!

I had the conversion a number of times a few weeks ago, since I was the only brown guy around.

I like to take the p!ss out of brown people, and my mate said you cant say that.

I turned around and said to him, "YOU cant say that, I can cuz im brown. If you said it, that would be racists"

Everybody is think it, but im the only one that can say it without being racists


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Not sure what you mean by the non-Sikhs but Yes, we can partically carry a sword anywhere.. BUT its not an excuse to get it out and start attacking people, and yes, it has happen before.
> 
> Again, that link I posted about the Kirpan, If you scroll down to the UK section, only Kirpans was allowed to be carried during the Olympics


What i meant is we have changed our laws of the country to suit a certain religion , the carrying of a Kirpan , and motorcycle helmets, now this does not do anything for the majority of the population of Britain apart from create a division, one set of rules for you because of your religious beliefs and one set for the Locals.

Britain should not have changed its laws to suit minority religions or populations , that in itself has created a division and lessens the amount of integration, in other words we have bent over backwards to accommodate and very often get repaid by the said religion harboring racial bigotry and racial segregation beliefs, especially against the white locals.

Britain should have changed no laws at all and made them all equal - or said it our way or the highway end of,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Using the word paki is like calling us English, as long as they are from Pakistan ofcourse. It's not really a derogatory word tbh, it depends how the recipient takes it. But in this day and age, one makes any excuse to be offended even if they are not.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Using the word paki is like calling us English, as long as they are from Pakistan ofcourse. It's not really a derogatory word tbh, it depends how the recipient takes it. But in this day and age, one makes any excuse to be offended even if they are not.


Paki is a derogatory term because of how it was used by the British in the 60s. It was used for all asians, not just Pakistanis as well.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

gummyp said:


> Paki is a derogatory term because of how it was used by the British in the 60s. It was used for all asians, not just Pakistanis as well.


Not only that but considering that Indians and Pakistani's have very little love between them even though their countries are neighbouring, it is understanding that Indians find it even more offensive. That's not to say it is more acceptable to call anyone anyway.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cas said:


> Using the word paki is like calling us English, as long as they are from Pakistan ofcourse. It's not really a derogatory word tbh, it depends how the recipient takes it. But in this day and age, one makes any excuse to be offended even if they are not.


Sorry, but it's not like calling white people English or British. It was (and probably still is, largely) used as a derogatory term as part of racist bile.

And besides, the politics of envy never makes a persuasive argument. The notion that some groups that can be obvious targets for racism, may also have a component that may be racist, does not validate it elsewhere. Some of the time, when I hear people say things like this, it's almost seems like some resentment that there's a word or a term that they can't go shouting about, but feel aggrieved because some of the obvious targets may use it themselves.

That said I do agree that there's too much tip-toe-ing around certain groups, and that I'm not entirely sure I agree with laws being changed to allow certain aspects of religious behaviour that would otherwise be illegal for the indigenous population - and I think it's fair comment that brits emigrating to other countries would be expected to fit within their laws and customs. Immigration and integration with / in England should be about accepting the laws of the land, and at least integrating with some of that and it's customs. The notion that statute was changed for things like motorcycle usage just sounds a bit off, really - nobodies human rights were assailed by having to wear a helmet to ride one, since there's no human right to be able to ride a motorbike on public roads - it's a qualified privilege, and if some religious people self-select themselves out of it, then surely that is a potentially sad restriction for them - but I'll repeat, there's no right to be able to do so, so it's not like their rights were reduced.

That said, largely the only people at risk because of it, are themselves, but all the same, I think the notion that accommodating religions like that, does nothing for integration or social cohesion, because many don't buy into any religion, and will likely think the waiving or changing of laws is entirely specious. I do understand why many feel like it's the troublemakers that are getting all the concessions, and the native population treated as an afterthought.

I think equality and eradicating racism should be based on the notion that we don't discriminate based on these factors - country of origin, colour of skin, religion, "culture" et al - and by NOT discriminating, we - that's all of us - should take the rough with the smooth and accept that that requires a certain degree of fitting in and compromise, and a mandatory degree of not treating people differently based on these factors (be that in a negative or positive way). If it's wrong (and I do believe it to be so) to judge people or treat people differently based on these factors, then that should be absolute.

I recognise that affirmative action and positive discrimination has been used as a tool in the past in certain countries, and I understand why, but I'm not sure we're in that place, now.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Sorry, but it's not like calling white people English or British. It was (and probably still is, largely) used as a derogatory term as part of racist bile.
> 
> And besides, the politics of envy never makes a persuasive argument. The notion that some groups that can be obvious targets for racism, may also have a component that may be racist, does not validate it elsewhere. Some of the time, when I hear people say things like this, it's almost seems like some resentment that there's a word or a term that they can't go shouting about, but feel aggrieved because some of the obvious targets may use it themselves.
> 
> ...


Okay, its like calling me a ******.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Because only white people are racist fcuk didn't u realise this,
> 
> I can call a paki a paki I'm a racist Cnut!
> 
> ...


Why does it even bother you? Dont see why you'd wanna be throwin the term "paki"around anyway

Thickest argument for racism I've eva seen


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breda said:


> Why does it even bother you? Dont see why you'd wanna be throwin the term "paki"around anyway
> 
> Thickest argument for racism I've eva seen


Perhaps he doesnt want to actually use the word.He just feels his right to use it is compromised by political correctness.Its more about freedom, than racism.I think the term has a very negative undertone anyway.Irespective of it only being an abbreviation, its origins make it somewhat distasteful.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This tosh has been done to death , loads of times!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps he doesnt want to actually use the word.He just feels his right to use it is compromised by political correctness.Its more about freedom, than racism.I think the term has a very negative undertone anyway.Irespective of it only being an abbreviation, its origins make it somewhat distasteful.


But he is free to use it... as are you and I, but I dont see why he'd want to. Thats what I'm sayin

When would there be an opportunity to drop the P bomb in a non racist context?

For people who feel they should have the right to use certain offensive words and phrases there's something deeply wrong with their psyche


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breda said:


> But he is free to use it... as are you and I,* but I dont see why he'd want to. Thats what I'm sayin*
> 
> When would there be an opportunity to drop the P bomb in a* non racist context?*
> 
> For people who feel they should have the right to use certain offensive words and phrases there's something deeply wrong with their psyche


Agreed.Your right.I dont think the term "Paki" has anything other than a derogatory tone.Sometimes though context makes a huge difference, though not in this case.

I watched DJango unchained last night.The term ****** was used constantly.It was used in a demeaning, subversive way, by white flesh traders.Strange how the EXACT same word, can be used as a term of endearment by black folk between themselves.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mey said:


> Who do you hand around with that people refer to each other by race!? If you're hearing this you're obviously hang around or around the wrong lot. To use those names is just unnecessary. Sad face? You're unhappy you're unable to use the word paki freely? Isn't there more important things in your life to worry about. Really,


Where on earth did I say I hang around with people who do that?

I'm unhappy that in this country the political correctness has gone way to far, and the way every little thing we say is examined and branded one way or another. A spade is a spade so ca it a spade not a metallic curved object for digging, it's the first Analogy that poped into my head.

Sad at the state of affairs this country is in, regarding racism, equality immigration etc that's all.



Breda said:


> Why does it even bother you? Dont see why you'd wanna be throwin the term "paki"around anyway
> 
> Thickest argument for racism I've eva seen


It doesn't bother me in the slightest!



essexboy said:


> Perhaps he doesnt want to actually use the word.He just feels his right to use it is compromised by political correctness.Its more about freedom, than racism.I think the term has a very negative undertone anyway.Irespective of it only being an abbreviation, its origins make it somewhat distasteful.


Exactly!

As for the word paki or any other word for that matter it's just double standards that's what I was pointing out as it's relevant to the op thread tittle, it's not frowned upon to hear one paki refer to another as a paki only if your white. It's rediculous and stupid but that's how it is


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Deary me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Where on earth did I say I hang around with people who do that?
> 
> I'm unhappy that in this country the political correctness has gone way to far, and the way every little thing we say is examined and branded one way or another. A spade is a spade so ca it a spade not a metallic curved object for digging, it's the first Analogy that poped into my head.
> 
> Sad at the state of affairs this country is in


If its that bad here You are quite welcome to migrate to a distant land and be a foreigner there


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cas said:


> Okay, its like calling me a ******.


No.

It's.

Not.

That you can't perceive of the difference, or don't want to, is telling. But white folk, en masse, have never had to suffer racial discrimination and been abused or oppressed by it, in the same way, or to anything like the degree that people of other nationalities or skin colours have.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> No.
> 
> It's.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't waste your time mate


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> If its that bad here You are quite welcome to migrate to a distant land and be a foreigner there


\

that's what I did - and that what a whole load of the whinging immigrant populations should do - and I cant get a second passport I am always a guest !!! but those guys can


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> No.
> 
> It's.
> 
> ...


It's exactly the fvcking same....oh but wait, I'm white so I guess I "dont get it".....you know.....because a white person could never have a racist remark thrown at them, because we're are white, its different, huh?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> It's exactly the fvcking same....oh but wait, I'm white so I guess I "dont get it".....you know.....because a white person could never have a racist remark thrown at them, because we're are white, its different, huh?


No, you don't get it because you are stupid


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Agreed.Your right.I dont think the term "Paki" has anything other than a derogatory tone.Sometimes though context makes a huge difference, though not in this case.
> 
> I watched DJango unchained last night.The term ****** was used constantly.It was used in a demeaning, subversive way, by white flesh traders.Strange how the EXACT same word, can be used as a term of endearment by black folk between themselves.


Well I dont agree that its a term of endearment but more to the fact that thru the use and desensitisation of word it is no longer instantly as shockin as it once was. When used between friends its as inoffensive as mates callin each other cnuts imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Where on earth did I say I hang around with people who do that?
> 
> I'm unhappy that in this country the political correctness has gone way to far, and the way every little thing we say is examined and branded one way or another. A spade is a spade so ca it a spade not a metallic curved object for digging, it's the first Analogy that poped into my head.
> 
> ...


Judgin by your posts and continual use of the word "paki" it does bother you


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Wouldn't waste your time mate


I wouldn't either, because he is talking sh1t.

I guess you dont understand either?

All races have a derogatory slang word.

Black -ni##er

Chinese - chinkey

Pakistani - paki

White - ******

I could go on and on and on....

Racism is racism no matter which group it is aimed at.

However it's only derogatory if the person says it in a derogatory way, and if the recipient takes it as an insult.

For example a black person can call another black person a ni##ger.....is this racist, does the recipient think the other black person is being racist towards them? No. They dont. If they were that upset by the word then they wouldn't call each other it....would they? And this goes for every race

But your not going to hear what I am saying just because you believe no one can be racist towards a white person, and thats obviously what you think, otherwise you would see a derogatory word is a derogatory word no matter what colour your skin is.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> No, you don't get it because you are stupid


I'm stupid? F#ck off idiot.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> I wouldn't either, because he is talking sh1t.
> 
> I guess you dont understand either?
> 
> ...


Do you still use crayons?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> I'm stupid? F#ck off idiot.


Yes


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Do you still use crayons?





Ashcrapper said:


> Yes


Your just a f#cking motor mouth.

Most of the time you post, you do so for likes. I'm having a real debate, and the only decent thing you can ask is if I use f#cking crayons, your a boob


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> I wouldn't either, because he is talking sh1t.
> 
> I guess you dont understand either?
> 
> ...


Move to the Caribbean and let all those pesky blacks who use a racist word amongst themselves call you ****** (a term that I've never heard let alone used) or any other derogatory word aimed at the colourless, then report back


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> Your just a f#cking motor mouth.
> 
> Most of the time you post, you do so for likes. I'm having a real debate, and the only decent thing you can ask is if I use f#cking crayons, your a boob


I'll take that as a yes then


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think anyone white is really qualified to pass judgment on what the n word means or the emotion it conveys when black people use it.

I also don't think that bitching about how it's not considered acceptable to use pejorative terms like "paki" or "*********" or "insert random belittling term of your choice" is really on.

The more we learn about each others traditions and culture and try to accept each other, the better.

Regarding the whole culture argument in this thread. I've spent a long time living abroad, sometimes in places where I didn't speak the language well enough, and where the little cultural differences threw me and I made mistakes which locals were all too quick to point out. After a while it's like a constant itch, that you haven't measured up, that people are judging you while you try desperately to fit in and make friends and show how willing you are to adapt to their culture.

When you realise you still are not accepted you cling to your old culture, because you know that, and your own culture doesn't judge you for e.g. wearing a sari or a turban or whatever, nor mock you for getting pronunciation or grammar wrong.

I found I was more British living abroad than I am when I'm in the UK, almost stereotypically British, because it was reassuring.

So, rather than mock other ethnicities I am firmly of the belief we should learn more about each other. Remember the riots in London in 2011? How in Southall it was the Sikh community that took a stand and defended their temples and local businesses and neighbourhood alike? In, I might add, an inclusive manner.

Let's not bitch about how we shouldn't insult each other, but rather celebrate all that our differences can bring to make a full and vibrant community.

I think that's enough....let's all have a cup of tea.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cas said:


> It's exactly the fvcking same....oh but wait, I'm white so I guess I "dont get it".....you know.....because a white person could never have a racist remark thrown at them, because we're are white, its different, huh?


You didn't actually read what I wrote.

Go back and read it, but more importantly, internally digest it.

Then if you're still as determined to out your lack of comprehension and cogency on the subject, then so be it.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> You didn't actually read what I wrote.
> 
> Go back and read it, but more importantly, internally digest it.
> 
> Then if you're still as determined to out your lack of comprehension and cogency on the subject, then so be it.


I read the last part mate, but I ignored it due to the fact neither you nor I have experienced racism in mass. And if you are trying to bring up what I think you are ( slavery) then thats a silly thing to do.

That is something neither of us were involved in. And blaming me for something that happened 200 years ago is just as nuts.

I wonder if the polish Jews blame the current Germans for the holocaust, something just as or maybe even more horrific than slavery.

Still on topic, but just a interesting thing I have learnt is

in Southern America, people still use the n word in pubic, to black people in a non racist way, and is also not received as a racist thing to say, for instance a white bloke passes a black person and says "morning ******", and would be received just as "morning fella" would be received. Which again is down to how one perceives it. Some people set out to be offended just as most white people are trying to be offended by the turban. It's not something I feel people should be offended with yet people set out to make a point of being offended by it, and the list includes not wearing a helmet, or carrying a knife/sword etc

We are never truly going to agree, so there is no point in US arguing.

We both know racism is bad, but we just have different view to the sub topics, e.g. I feel a derogatory remark towards any race is bad, and you feel it's only bad if it includes black people and racist remarks towards white people are not.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breda said:


> Well I dont agree that its a term of endearment but more to the fact that thru the use and desensitisation of word it is no longer instantly as shockin as it once was. When used between friends its as inoffensive as mates callin each other cnuts imo


Ok Mate.I Bow down to your obviously more experienced interpretation.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

A couple of my mates call me *****,but they are black, i am as white as bread,they are lads i grew up with,the asian lads in our little circle of mates are usually called *******,amongst other things,its all done in the spirit of friendship and the fact that i know them and they know me,i wouldnt even entertain the idea of calling any asian lads who i didnt know " Coolys" or any black guy *****,because they are rightfully going to give me a slap.I think it just depends on where and who you were brought up with that shapes how you percieve things.

so to lighten the mood,here is Unkle Rukus from the Boondocks,if you aint seen this series you need to see it.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

cas said:


> in Southern America, people still use the n word in pubic, to black people in a non racist way, and is also not received as a racist thing to say, for instance a white bloke passes a black person and says "morning ******", and would be received just as "morning fella" would be received. Which again is down to how one perceives it.


Have you been confusing Blazing Saddles with real life?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If its that bad here You are quite welcome to migrate to a distant land and be a foreigner there


If I didn't have my son here I'd quite happily leave this sh1t hole for good!



Breda said:


> Judgin by your posts and continual use of the word "paki" it does bother you


Yeah ok. Should I of used ****** as the example instead?

No seriously I couldn't give a fcuk tbh.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cas said:


> I read the last part mate, but I ignored it due to the fact neither you nor I have experienced racism in mass. And if you are trying to bring up what I think you are ( slavery) then thats a silly thing to do.


You ignored it. Righto. I understand completely. You are a moron. Congrats and all you're in mediocre company.

I wasn't talking about slavery, and I wasn't talking about distant history. The clue was in what I wrote. I didn't intend to imply the moon is made of cheese neither.

You are attempting to equate a group of people (white) who've predominantly been on the powerful side in the dynamics of racism, not being insulted by being called white, with various racial groups that have been on the oppressed side of the racial dynamic, and specifically because of their race and skin colour. That astounding absence of logic and reason is why I've accurately labelled you a moron, and I think it's only decent of me to point that out, since you're clearly not gonna get there by yourself.

You should spout less drivel and do more thinking. And just at that point when you're tempted to start hammering away on that poor keyboard, don't. Stop and think some more.

Because that fleeting instance that I gave you before, to stop, pause, read, consider, before outing yourself as a moron you completely ignored with your intense, yet inept rant. Do yourself a favour, don't make that mistake twice. Once could be considered accidental, twice is just damn careless.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

gycraig said:


> I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.
> 
> iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.
> 
> ...


It's not really racist, it's just a culture thing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe the youth of today call that being owned


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'll take that as a yes then


Are you going to correct him by pointing out its 'you're a boob'? How big a boob are you? I'd hope at least a Double D.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

This may seem a bit abstract, but some of you need to watch this South Park episode http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_Apologies_to_Jesse_Jackson.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> If I didn't have my son here I'd quite happily leave this sh1t hole for good!
> 
> Yeah ok. Should I of used ****** as the example instead?
> 
> No seriously I couldn't give a fcuk tbh.


You give so many fuks and you cant hide it

I love it when a racist ****s like you try to deny the fact and brush it off like they dont care when deep down you wanna go round callin ppl ****** and pakis to make your own sad existence seem that little bit better than someone else's


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sigarner said:


> Are you going to correct him by pointing out its 'you're a boob'? How big a boob are you? I'd hope at least a Double D.


It's cruel, poor fella


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I remember when I was younger the raj tandoori, an indian restaurant that has been here forever, anyway a good 15 years ago or possibly even longer a load of Indian people came over here and tried to smash up the restaurant, was something to do with the caste of the family that owned this restaurant over here they were considered low by their own people so they came here before I was born in '83. Anyway my uncle and a few local men worked in some of the business' surrounding this Indian restaurant and together with the Indian family that lived and owned the restaurant they beat up most of these Indians that smashed most of the glass windows and were threatening to set fire to it. (the restaurant is right next to a petrol station-the whole village would have gone up) Everyone was shouting fùck off back to your own country you're not welcome here, even the Indian family whose restaurant it was was telling them to fùck off.

Point is here in Wales, especially my village and surrounding towns, we don't give a shít what colour anyone is so long as nobody is causing trouble. Even gypsies have managed to fit in here, there's a massive site close to my village and years ago they used to cause trouble but after they discovered that the people living in the villages were just as mad as them and not afraid to fight them they don't cause any trouble. Would even say that they are helpful, every Thursday the scrap van comes round to take all the unwanted scrap, if you need a brand new memory foam mattress still in the plastic you can get them off the gypsies if you need your grass cut or windows washed they'll do it cheap. Everyone seems to get along here that is apart from the few English families that have moved here!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like paradise


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sounds like paradise


It's Wales.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:



> Sounds like paradise


Yeah a gangsters one, get it right!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

tamara said:


> I remember when I was younger the raj tandoori, an indian restaurant that has been here forever, anyway a good 15 years ago or possibly even longer a load of Indian people came over here and tried to smash up the restaurant, was something to do with the caste of the family that owned this restaurant over here they were considered low by their own people so they came here before I was born in '83. Anyway my uncle and a few local men worked in some of the business' surrounding this Indian restaurant and together with the Indian family that lived and owned the restaurant they beat up most of these Indians that smashed most of the glass windows and were threatening to set fire to it. (the restaurant is right next to a petrol station-the whole village would have gone up) Everyone was shouting fùck off back to your own country you're not welcome here, even the Indian family whose restaurant it was was telling them to fùck off.
> 
> Point is here in Wales, especially my village and surrounding towns, we don't give a shít what colour anyone is so long as nobody is causing trouble. Even gypsies have managed to fit in here, there's a massive site close to my village and years ago they used to cause trouble but after they discovered that the people living in the villages were just as mad as them and not afraid to fight them they don't cause any trouble. Would even say that they are helpful, every Thursday the scrap van comes round to take all the unwanted scrap, if you need a brand new memory foam mattress still in the plastic you can get them off the gypsies if you need your grass cut or windows washed they'll do it cheap. Everyone seems to get along here that is apart from the few English families that have moved here!


 I like wales, i go there a fair amount walking and beaches and stuff, i have always found everyone really friendly,except i was in canaerfon in the tesco and everyone in there was speaking welsh,which to be fair you dont see a lot of even tho it is wales,i went to the counter and asked if they had any toilets and the cheeky fvckers turned to eachother said something in welsh and burst out laughing  Although i love the welsh sense of humor they were Cheeky b4stards. I still love going tho,probably going to southerndown and ogmore next week for a mooch about.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris F said:


> I like wales, i go there a fair amount walking and beaches and stuff, i have always found everyone really friendly,except i was in canaerfon in the tesco and everyone in there was speaking welsh,which to be fair you dont see a lot of even tho it is wales,i went to the counter and asked if they had any toilets and the cheeky fvckers turned to eachother said something in welsh and burst out laughing  Although i love the welsh sense of humor they were Cheeky b4stards. I still love going tho,probably going to southerndown and ogmore next week for a mooch about.


Ogmore and southerndown are more my neck of the woods. Lush beaches.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I'm not oblivious to the current Zeitgeist here, and would like to unreservedly apologise for my diabolical slight on Wales. I don't know what came over me, it's completely out of character to be sarcastic, I've clearly been under more stress recently so it can't be my fault.

Quite clearly I was wrong, very wrong, Wales is indeed a delightful little place where everybody should go, 'cept me, and can seamlessly be mentioned in the same breath as Hawaii with absolutely and utterly zero, nada, bubcas irony. None, whatsoever.

Phew, think I just about got away with that one...

Sincerity... once you can fake that you've got it made.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

tamara said:


> Ogmore and southerndown are more my neck of the woods. Lush beaches.


Yeah its gorgeous,used to take my VW camper there before she blew up


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> I remember when I was younger the raj tandoori, an indian restaurant that has been here forever, anyway a good 15 years ago or possibly even longer a load of Indian people came over here and tried to smash up the restaurant, was something to do with the caste of the family that owned this restaurant over here they were considered low by their own people so they came here before I was born in '83. Anyway my uncle and a few local men worked in some of the business' surrounding this Indian restaurant and together with the Indian family that lived and owned the restaurant they beat up most of these Indians that smashed most of the glass windows and were threatening to set fire to it. (the restaurant is right next to a petrol station-the whole village would have gone up) Everyone was shouting fùck off back to your own country you're not welcome here, even the Indian family whose restaurant it was was telling them to fùck off.
> 
> Point is here in Wales, especially my village and surrounding towns, we don't give a shít what colour anyone is so long as nobody is causing trouble. Even gypsies have managed to fit in here, there's a massive site close to my village and years ago they used to cause trouble but after they discovered that the people living in the villages were just as mad as them and not afraid to fight them they don't cause any trouble. Would even say that they are helpful, every Thursday the scrap van comes round to take all the unwanted scrap, if you need a brand new memory foam mattress still in the plastic you can get them off the gypsies if you need your grass cut or windows washed they'll do it cheap. Everyone seems to get along here that is apart from the few English families that have moved here!


cool story bro.... apart from the racism towards the English at the end


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> cool story bro.... apart from the racism towards the English at the end


Nah genuine there's a few young adults around 19-22 they cause more trouble, had the villages first stabbing last year one of the sons did it. Bit stupid to do something like that when they are the minority and so easily recognised. Needless to say the brothers of the 17 year old boy who was stabbed didn't go to the police, they dealt with him themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I believe the youth of today call that being owned


Word

@TwoCanVanDamn did I do it right?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> No.
> 
> It's.
> 
> ...


Right I'm on my phone so I can't quote both of your posts. So if you didn't mean slavery, what did you mean by "in masse"

And you clearly have no idea what has been happening in south Africa over that past few years then? Where white people are Being murdered, raped, bummed, and children set on fire etc


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Word
> 
> @TwoCanVanDamn did I do it right?


Haha yeah very good Jojo


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Move to the Caribbean and let all those pesky blacks who use a racist word amongst themselves call you ****** (a term that I've never heard let alone used) or any other derogatory word aimed at the colourless, then report back


Gotta agree with Breda, ive never been called '******' or heard it being used.

I have heard '******,paki,******,****' etc etc being used in a racist manner many times but seeing as ive never been on the receiving end of racism myself i cannot possibly imagine what it feels like and this is what makes some white people be less than sympathetic in their views about racism.

I do however think some use the racist claim against others for their own gains at times though, be it in politics or life in general and this in my eyes make them every bit as bad as a racist!

My mate vince (a jamaican) always calls me custard cream though and even when ive a tan.....

cnut


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm not oblivious to the current Zeitgeist here, and would like to unreservedly apologise for my diabolical slight on Wales. I don't know what came over me, it's completely out of character to be sarcastic, I've clearly been under more stress recently so it can't be my fault.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to sell the place, was just mentioning the only bit of racism I've seen here in my lifetime, and it wasn't Caucasians against any other ethnic group, it was Indians against other Indians from a lower caste (the op is about Indians so it is slightly in keeping with the thread topic) I mentioned how the countrymen of Wales rallied around this Indian family and saved their business, home and quite possibly lives of the younger family members.

Just because you can form coherent sentences and you're articulate it doesn't distract you from looking like a pr**k.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Been called fvckin dirty Gora a few occasions in a pakistani area,which i gather means " White" my own fault tho,pulling up in the ghetto with my Bro in a 30 grand transporter van ,all smiles and laughter  I couldnt have give a fvck tho to be fair, i just told em boll0x and carried on doin what i was doin.

Wasnt all bling tho,the van wasnt mine


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@lukeee i shouldn't laugh but custard? :lol:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

i did hear the word ****** in a western film before :lol: but all the other words ive heard an more growing up in london


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I believe the youth of today call that being owned


ashcrapper, you're not down with the kids at all..... I think you'll find the expression is pwn3d


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> ashcrapper, you're not down with the kids at all..... I think you'll find the expression is pwn3d


How does one pronounce pwn3d??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @lukeee i shouldn't laugh but custard? :lol:


Why shouldn't u laugh? It's funny, I doubt anyone would take offence


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

gycraig said:


> I DONT WANT AN ARGUEMENT / RACIST ARGUMENT I JUST WANT ADVICE / TO VENT.
> 
> iv been seeing a nice indian girl for a couple of weeks now nothing serious just chilling out having fun having a few dates etc, my dad saw us on a date and just said nice to see im happy etc we get on really well.
> 
> ...


in their culture its all about pride and family values. They value being a virgin till your married, not bringing shame upon the family (going outside of your religion/race).

its daft, because the familys go to great lengths to keep it that way.

Honor based violence is one of the hidden killers of domestic abuse murders, very rarely gets made publicly aware but happens alot.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How does one pronounce pwn3d??


Owned! For some reason internet dicksplats have changed it!!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

been called Dups a few times too  only by mates tho,Duppy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Owned! For some reason internet dicksplats have changed it!!


Eh? How the hell does that say owned?? :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> How does one pronounce pwn3d??


I think you still say it as owned but when you type it online you have to type it like pwn3d or be prepared to be mocked like a phaggot :lol:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pwn3d


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chris F said:


> been called Dups a few times too  only by mates tho,Duppy.


Duppy is a ghost

Ghost are white


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Chris F said:


> been called Dups a few times too  only by mates tho,Duppy.


Not alot of people will be familiar with the word duppy lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

don't question pwn3d as that normally follows by being hax0red


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I think you still say it as owned but when you type it online you have to type it like pwn3d or be prepared to be mocked like a phaggot :lol:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pwn3d


Think I'd rather be a phaggot :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> don't question pwn3d as that normally follows by being hax0red


I'm almost afraid to ask. Hax0red??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Think I'd rather be a phaggot :lol:


Because the p is next the o on a qwerty so it's a common spelling mistake amongst American internet children. Then it became the norm I believe, but then smart cnuts have stuck a 3 in it to make it even more pathetic!!

That's my understanding of it :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask. Hax0red??


Now this..... Not a clue


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

lol,Yeah i know,see my best mate since the age of 3 is black,and i used to go round his house etc when we were little and cause he was raised by his nan she only spoke heavy patois,so did everyone else in the house,so by the time i was 15 i used to sit in the front room with my mate and his nan watching,Smile Orange,Oliver Samuels and those old films like Bodymoves and could understand every word heheh. so before i called anyone an idiot i was calling them a jancro or an eeejat  dont get me wrong im not Ali G i dont talk patois in my day to day life as nothing would look more ridiculous,only Roddigan can get away with it,its just funny and usefull to know all the slang words


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Rodigan is king


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask. Hax0red??


Hacked


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Hacked


Oh I see........

I do worry for our future generation


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Rodigan is king


Real. Talk.

He *smashes* up a drum & bass dance everytime aswell. His set will go from King Tubby dubs to jungle to grime. Madness


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah he is The King, i love the way he is just 100% the music,you can see it in his face,he has the best job in the world.

He killed it here.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When I found out rodigan looked like this I actually didnt know what to think.










It was an emotionally challengin moment


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin cracker


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

you see how a white guy from bridgnorth has single handedly turned this thread into dancehall ethnic ting :lol:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the way this thread has been turned into a rodigan appreciation thread :thumb:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> you see how a white guy from bridgnorth has single handedly turned this thread into dancehall ethnic ting :lol:


Hahahaha  Skills.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris F said:


>


What did I just watch? Looks like my uncle Nigel when he's had a few too many and takes over the dj at a family party :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Hahahaha  Skills.


rodigan gets my vote over westwood any day


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Too right,Westwood did a whole lot for Hip Hop back in the day,but now he has kind of become a parody of himself,he used to put on those hustler conventions back in the 80,s with Daddy Freddy and Demon Boys etc They were pretty good early things,but your right mate he aint a patch on rodigan.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @lukeee i shouldn't laugh but custard? :lol:


I asked him this myself once lol and he said he can hardly call me choccy bickie can he :lol:

Dont see as much of Vince as id like these days as he moved down Devon way but last time i did he stood at the bar and shouted out 'whatcha want to drink custard cream' with a lot of emphasis on the custard! I could of died lol h34r:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> When I found out rodigan looked like this I actually didnt know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seemed totally natural to me


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

To the op

you know what john Wayne says "the only good ***** is a dead *****"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Seemed totally natural to me


Its not just the fact he's white but the fact he's old, wears glasses and doesnt look the part in any way, shape or form


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Its not just the fact he's white but the fact he's old, wears glasses and doesnt look the part in any way, shape or form


The horseshoe hairstyle doesn't do him any justice lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Its not just the fact he's white but the fact he's old, wears glasses and doesnt look the part in any way, shape or form


tbh mate i didnt know he was that age and looked like that either, i knew he was white but was fcuking suprised he looked like a presenter of the antiques road show!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

What has happened in some places if the uk is that there are areas where the white population is in a minority, this will increase as the years go by. This has happened due to a total lack of any integration policy by the government and the low cost of housing in certain areas where migrants were forced to live. These areas over the years have expanded due to more immigration and more prosperity.

So we have cases where schools have a population of 98 % Indian - so they once asked if Hindi could be taught instead of English because English was used less in the area than Hindi/other languages. Councilors actually listened to this request ??? how good would that be for integration ??.

Within these high immigrant areas there are local Indian politicians and councilors - all fairly elected to office due to our open system. Now what is happening is that local immigrant/x generation politicians and councilors' are making and passing by laws that suit who ??? not the white minority that is for sure.

As stated we have changed our laws to suit minority populations and religions which has and always will create divisions in society- Even discrimination within advertising for jobs has seen Hindi speaking social services officer required- how many white English people will speak fluent Hindi ??

What many immigrants need to think about is our culture and fabric of society has been totally changed forever due to the large amount of immigration to such as small country - The government did not consult the people over this - no referendum - this has been forced on us - only a few could foresee how much this could affect life in Britain, and they were outcast as racial heretics.

So we accommodate change laws to suit minorities - relax other laws - approve construction of temples and mosques - but in my opinion many immigrants lead parallel lives - with little or no integration - as Cameron Stated a multi cultural Britain has failed - but who is to blame ???- who has changed the most and who has changed the least and complains more about discrimination ????

And as stated almost all immigrants can get second passports so can move - but they would rather remain behind as it suits them very well indeed - with more racists beliefs and cultures - move away if they don't like it - no chance- they will lead far better lives here due to our softness - social services- schools -education- health care etc.

I would have thought immigrants would be grateful of this and integrate into the country and culture they now call home and one that offers them greater chances , better security than the countries they migrated from.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

did not think many replies to the above


----------



## ChiNN (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a cultural thing, not a racist one


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It's a cultural thing, not a racist one


Their culture is a racist one - what an excuse its a cultural thing- its a culture of racism - which they bring into the uk and live by


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Their culture is a racist one - what an excuse its a cultural thing- its a culture of racism - which they bring into the uk and live by


Someone told me that when there family came from India they didn't like it because there neighbours wasn't Asian. When he was at collage, he heard his house mates speaking to someone India and they don't they shouldn't come to th UK, go to Canada instead.

My mate for p1ssed off and said what are you doing here go back to India.

The problem is that they have no idea how it is here, they think it's easy money since wage is higher here but the truth is that it's easier in India. No bills to pay our anything, just sit in the sun all day watch the world go round


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Poor lass got murdered near me a few years back in some sort of honour killing after a coloured lads mum found out he was shagging a white lass, the mother hit her with a shoe calling her a white whore, son stabbed her some time later and threw her in a river the cnut

Not read the thread at all other then the op, if ya happy stick with her and carry on as you are, lifes to short


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> *Poor lass got murdered by me* a few years back in some sort of honour killing after a coloured lads mum found out he was shagging a white lass, the mother hit her with a shoe calling her a white whore, son stabbed her some time later and threw her in a river the cnut
> 
> Not read the thread at all other then the op, if ya happy stick with her and carry on as you are, lifes to short


^^^Are you admitting murder? :confused1:


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

Majestic121 said:


> Someone told me that when there family came from India they didn't like it because there neighbours wasn't Asian. When he was at collage, he heard his house mates speaking to someone India and they don't they shouldn't come to th UK, go to Canada instead.
> 
> My mate for p1ssed off and said what are you doing here go back to India.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

What the problem is people are absolutely milking these poor people who pay maybe over £10k+ to be brought over from India to uk bcos of false hope they've been told. They've not been told how it is in uk cos some fcuker is taking all their money and chatting bs to them.



Majestic121 said:


> Someone told me that when there family came from India they didn't like it because there neighbours wasn't Asian. When he was at collage, he heard his house mates speaking to someone India and they don't they shouldn't come to th UK, go to Canada instead.
> 
> My mate for p1ssed off and said what are you doing here go back to India.
> 
> The problem is that they have no idea how it is here, they think it's easy money since wage is higher here but the truth is that it's easier in India. No bills to pay our anything, just sit in the sun all day watch the world go round


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

mr meg said:


> What the problem is people are absolutely milking these poor people who pay maybe over £10k+ to be brought over from India to uk bcos of false hope they've been told. They've not been told how it is in uk cos some fcuker is taking all their money and chatting bs to them.


Student Visa's


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

mr meg said:


> What the problem is people are absolutely milking these poor people who pay maybe over £10k+ to be brought over from India to uk bcos of false hope they've been told. They've not been told how it is in uk cos some fcuker is taking all their money and chatting bs to them.


These poor people? Are you having a laugh? They should just stay where they are instead of knowingly enter our country illegally to be nothing but a drain on resources.

And I can't believe this threads still going lol


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

The problem I have highlighted has absolutely nothing to do with Illegal immigrants it has to do with the legal and fully legit immigrants- which is more scary


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I dated an Indian girl for a long while and eventually her parents drove us apart.

Kept introducing her to 'nice indian boys' and telling her that I'd probably slept with 1000 women (!).

Every time I saw her she'd be in floods of tears at the names her parents would be calling me AND her.

To be honest it was more her mum if not completely her. She was a Viper.

"English people do this/that"


----------

